# Ted Nugent!



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

I think the man is great..


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

He's definitely an opinionated fellow


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> He's definitely an opinionated fellow


 

:agreed: ... and then some


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Lets review:

"Gaggle of Numb Nuts"

"Recidivistic Maggot"

"I don't like repeat offenders, I like dead offenders"

Pure poetry......

Long live Uncle Ted

:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:


----------



## Poosh (Jul 30, 2009)

I agree that man is great.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

A true blooded american.i am glad he stands up for this country.

Ted nugent for president


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

Uncle Ted is my hero


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Got to love uncle Ted.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I been a uncle Ted fan since his early hunting videos.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea i'm with yall and he has never done any drugs and hardley drinks ..... but he should run for govenor then president


----------



## qwackhead (Jun 25, 2009)

uncle ted for pres. kinda catchy


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

H*** YEAH Uncle Ted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:usa::usa1:


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

heck ted and Sarah for president 2012 well need it after the Dem's get done


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

GOD bless uncle Ted!!!!!!


----------



## chipblaster (May 7, 2009)

*i second the nuge for president*

me too:rockn::aargh4:


sandman7655 said:


> A true blooded american.i am glad he stands up for this country.
> 
> Ted nugent for president


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

love it


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

He's as far right as the others are left.


I usually agree with his right vs their left.



Gotta love him!!!!!!!!!!!!




Just sayin'


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I've been a Nugent fan since "cat scratch fever". Some of you youngsters may not remember that.

I made that p***y purr with the stroke of my hand.......

LONG LIVE THE NUGE!


----------



## tow truck (Aug 8, 2009)

Yep, his idea of fast food is Elk!! He is one of a kind. He tells it like it is, no if's, and's, or but's...


----------

